# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Tự giới thiệu - Giao lưu >  Kỳ lạ dùng nước tiểu chữa bách bệnh

## vietshiro

*Kỳ lạ dùng nước tiểu chữa bách bệnh** Mắc bệnh ung thư, tiểu đường, đau tim, sỏi thận… chỉ cần uống nước tiểu đều đặn mỗi ngày, cộng với chế độ ăn kiêng hợp lý và kiên trì là chữa được bách bệnh (?). Người dân xã Giao Tân, huyện Giao Thủy, Nam Định đang truyền tai nhau cách chữa bệnh bằng nước tiểu, kể cả những căn bệnh nan y bệnh viện "bó tay" trả về.*
*"Thần dược" nước tiểu chữa khỏi ung thư, cao huyết áp?*

Đến xã Giao Tân, hỏi thăm chị Đoàn Thị Đ (44 tuổi), ai cũng bàn tán câu chuyện người phụ nữ này thoát khỏi bệnh ung thư nhờ uống nước tiểu của chính mình mà không cần dùng đến thuốc. anh nude cua ngoc trinh
Theo lời kể của chị Đ, chị bị ung thư từ năm 2010, đến tháng 4-2011 thì khối u phát triển chiếm trọn ngực phải, rỉ máu, mủ ra ngoài. Tưởng đã chết chắc thì chị được bà Nguyễn Thị L (ở cùng xã) cho mượn cuốn sách "Niệu liệu pháp" hướng dẫn cách dùng nước tiểu chữa bệnh.

"Tôi nghĩ, đằng nào cũng chết, sao không thử. Thế là tôi nín thở làm một mạch hai bát nước tiểu lớn. Mới đầu thấy khai khai khó uống nhưng sau một thời gian ăn kiêng, nước tiểu đặc biệt trong, không còn mùi khó chịu nữa. Một ngày tôi uống 3 lần vào sáng, trưa, tối, mỗi bữa uống 3 bát… ”. phim moi

_Chị Đ. kể lại quá trình dùng nước tiểu chữa bệnh của mình_
Theo lời chị Đ, sau khi uống bát đầu tiên, cơn đau đã dứt, uống bát thứ hai chị cảm thấy cơ thể nhẹ nhõm. Suốt 5 tháng, chị uống nước tiểu đều đặn kết hợp với chế độ ăn kiêng mỗi ngày. Giờ đây khối u ác tính bên ngực phải của chị đã xẹp hẳn, ngực phải của chị đã trở lại như bình thường, không còn đau, không còn lở loét…hot boy nổi loạn 

Bài thuốc "nước thánh" nhanh chóng lan truyền và được nhiều người dân ở xã Giao Tân thử nghiệm. Ông M, cán bộ xã nghỉ hưu, thật thà kể: “Mới đầu, nghe uống nước giải tôi thấy ghê người lắm, nhưng căn bệnh cao huyết áp tra tấn tôi mấy năm nay, đánh liều tôi mượn cô Đ cuốn sách chữa bách bệnh về nghiên cứu làm theo, bệnh huyết áp của tôi đã gần trị hết gốc rồi!”.

Để chứng minh, ông mời phóng viên ra chứng kiến cảnh ông chạy 5 vòng quanh sân dài vài trăm mét, và làm những công việc nặng. Xong, ông mang máy đo huyết áp ra kiểm tra, kết quả cho thấy huyết áp của ông vẫn ổn định.

Bây giờ hễ cảm cúm, đau đầu, sỏi thận…, người dân Giao Tân đều tìm đến “nước thánh”, coi “nước thánh” như một phương thuốc bí truyền. Thậm chí họ còn photo, tái bản cuốn sách chứa những phương pháp chữa bệnh bằng “nước thánh” gửi cho những người thân ở xa phòng khi “trái gió, trở trời”, và đem áp dụng cho cả vật nuôi mắc bệnh! gia vang ngay hom nay
*Cận cảnh "Niệu liệu pháp" chữa "bách bệnh"*

Bà Nguyễn Thị L (ở xã Giao Tân, Giao Thủy, Nam Định) được coi là người khởi xướng phương pháp chữa bệnh bằng nước tiểu ở Giao Tân. Theo lời kể của bà L, đầu tháng 3/2011, khi lên thăm gia đình con trai ở Yên Bái, bà có dịp gặp gỡ ông thông gia và được ông tặng cuốn sách "Niệu liệu pháp" nói về cách điều trị bệnh bằng nước tiểu.

Bà L không ngần ngại cho PV xem cuốn sách đang được xem là cẩm nang "gối đầu giường" của người dân Giao Tân.

_Bìa cuốn Niệu liệu pháp người dân xã Giao Tân đang truyền tay nhau_
Theo khuyến cáo của cuốn “Niệu liệu pháp”, người bệnh nên sử dụng nước tiểu của chính bản thân mình. Tuy nhiên trong nhiều trường hợp, nước tiểu của bệnh nhân không sẵn thì có thể dùng nước tiểu của người khỏe.

Trong quá trình bị bệnh, không nên ăn những vật dinh dưỡng khác, phải tuyệt đối ăn kiêng, người bệnh chỉ nên ăn thức ăn nhạt, có thể bổ sung thêm sữa hoặc trái cây…anh nude ngoc trinh
Ngoài ra, khi uống nước tiểu người bệnh sẽ thấy tim và thận phải làm việc bất thường, tim đập nhanh hơn, trái tim phải làm việc để đồng hóa nước tiểu… khi đó người bệnh có thể kết hợp thêm phương pháp xoa bóp bằng nước tiểu. Xoa bóp bằng nước tiểu giúp người bệnh điều hòa nhịp tim, thận, giúp loại bỏ được phản ứng phụ này.

*Thận trọng khi dùng nước tiểu*

Bác sĩ Phạm Việt Hoàng, Phó Giám đốc Bệnh viện Tuệ Tĩnh (Hà Nội) cho biết, phương pháp chữa bệnh bằng nước tiểu có trong đông y nhưng tùy vào từng trường hợp của người bệnh đó và sử dụng nước tiểu đồng tiện (nước tiểu của trẻ em từ 3- 5 tuổi, không bị bệnh). Tuy nhiên, sử dụng nước tiểu đồng tiện để chữa bệnh phải theo chỉ định của thầy thuốc.

Về mặt khoa học, nước tiểu có một số chất vi lượng, nên trong đông y, nước tiểu dùng để chế biến thuốc. Ví dụ như bài hồi long trong đông y sử dụng nước tiểu. Hay một số vị thuốc chế biến cần nước tiểu như chế biến hương phụ tẩm nước tiểu vào để sao tẩm. thay doi gio lam viec
Đặc biệt, khi dùng nước tiểu của người lớn, nước tiểu của người đã sinh hoạt tình dục, viêm nhiễm đường tiết niệu để chữa bệnh thì cực kỳ nguy hiểm, bác sĩ Hoàng cho biết.

Thứ nhất, đào thải một số chất không thích hợp vào cơ thể người bệnh. Thứ hai, với những người bị viêm nhiễm, trong nước tiểu có các hoạt chất trong cơ thể được đào thải ra, uống vào không phù hợp.

Bác sĩ Hoàng khuyến cáo phải thật thận trọng khi dùng nước tiểu và khi dùng phải có chỉ định của thầy thuốc. lich thi dau bong da
*Cuốn "Niệu liệu pháp" bị Bộ Y tế cấm xuất bản*
Thầy thuốc Nhân dân, BS Nguyễn Xuân Hướng - Nguyên Chủ tịch Hội Đông y Việt Nam cho biết, nước tiểu là nước thải không chữa được bệnh.

Theo BS Hướng, trước đây có một số người nói nước tiểu chữa được bệnh. Hội Niệu liệu pháp của Hoa Kỳ có viết cuốn sách gọi là Niệu liệu pháp.

Năm 1990- 1991, NXB Đà Nẵng đã dịch cuốn sách này nhưng sau đó bị Bộ Y tế cấm xuất bản. Cũng có một số người tự học theo để chữa bệnh, có người tự uống nước tiểu chữa bệnh nhưng bị ngộ độc phải cấp cứu vì lượng amoniac trong máu tăng lên gây ngộ độc.

BS Hướng cho biết, không nên dùng nước tiểu của mình để chữa bệnh vì nước tiểu là nước thải. Trong nước tiểu, đặc biệt nước tiểu của người lớn có rất nhiều vi khuẩn trong đó, do vậy có thể gây ra các bệnh về đường ruột, bệnh ở dạ dày.

Nếu có vi khuẩn độc nữa nó có thể gây suy thận, bệnh về gan. Do đó dùng nước tiểu chữa bệnh là phản khoa học.

----------


## Winter Angle

kinh thế choy :emlaugh::emlaugh:

----------

